# Lunch Time - What are you having?



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 31, 2007)

So it's 11:20 a.m. my time and I'm starving. I've ordered 9 pizzas :yummy: and pasta salad for a lunch meeting today. What are you having?


----------



## Janice (Oct 31, 2007)

I had Pizza (again eep!), my good eating habits have been thrown out the window this week.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 31, 2007)

I love pizza!


----------



## Willa (Oct 31, 2007)

I had some leftovers I had last night.
Pastas, with pine nuts, aspargus, brocoli, sundried tomatos and parmesan.

Its delicious, even reheated in the microwave.

Don't know what to eat tonight


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 31, 2007)

That sounds delish. I'm actually having Jambalaya from CPK (California Pizza Kitchen.)


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 31, 2007)

I ate a Tuna Mayo with salad baguette with a cup of tea, a packet of Nik Naks and a Wispa chocolate bar.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmmm, I love CPK. They have this new Mango Chicken pizza. 
So good. Dang, now I want some!!

I'm having tofu salad for lunch. Yuuuum!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_I ate a Tuna Mayo with salad baguette with a cup of tea, a packet of Nik Naks and a Wispa chocolate bar._

 
What are Nik Naks? I love chocolate.


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 31, 2007)

i had some chicken skewers, mashed potatoes, and pumpkin pie. tonight, left over baked ziti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...so sad, these are the highlights of my day now


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 31, 2007)

Lipton Soup (I'm sick as hell), a handful of almonds, an Orange, and Vanilla Soy drink. Yum.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2007)

A powerbar.


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I had Pizza (again eep!), my good eating habits have been thrown out the window this week._

 
yeah, diets be damned today - i had mini corn dogs and tots...not a proud moment.


----------



## moonsugar7 (Oct 31, 2007)

I had sushi (spicy salmon and tuna rolls) Mmmmm.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_yeah, diets be damned today - i had mini corn dogs and tots...not a proud moment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm having Almond Joys for dinner.




We should form a support group.


----------



## lara (Oct 31, 2007)

Miso soup and a couple of spoonfuls of dutch chocolate icecream. Nom nom nom!


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 31, 2007)

I had sushi as well, california rolls. Yum


----------



## Janice (Nov 1, 2007)

Darn, now I'm craving spicy california rolls for lunch today.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_What are Nik Naks? I love chocolate._

 
They're a british corn based snack. They're made by a British crisp company called Golden Wonder. So I guess they come under Crisps.

(Incase you didn't know - Crisps is the British name for Potato chips across the pond lol.)


----------



## Willa (Nov 1, 2007)

Today I'm having a boring lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A salad with red pepper bell, sunflower seeds and some maple and cream vinaigrette. With that, a cretons (a pork spread) sandwich with honey dijon mustard...

I would definatly eat some sushis...


----------



## Janice (Nov 1, 2007)

^ That sounds delicious Willa!


----------



## Willa (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_^ That sounds delicious Willa!_

 
Thank you
Its sounds good, but maybe I'm just too used to eat that hahaha


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2007)

An ensure (coffee flavor) drink...so boring I know.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 1, 2007)

My lunch:
Homemade cream of mushroom soup
Baby Swiss cheese and low sodium wheat thins
Sliced green apple
Peach Mango Juice


----------



## almmaaa (Nov 1, 2007)

Its 9:32 am here and I'm on way to mcdonalds but only if i can get off of this specktra thing LOL


----------



## Janice (Nov 1, 2007)

/zaps almaaa off the board

So far today I've only managed to eat a small pretzel (I found a huge barrel container of them in the break room earlier) and a can of Red Bull. Let's hope the day has better in store for me once I get off work @ 1 PM.


----------



## somethingsinful (Nov 1, 2007)

I had candy, soda, and chips...I was bad


----------



## Raerae (Nov 1, 2007)

Lean Cusine..


----------



## frocher (Nov 2, 2007)

......


----------



## lara (Nov 2, 2007)

A mug of chai and some miso.


----------



## Willa (Nov 2, 2007)

So people, what are you having today?
Me, I'm having some kind of shepper's pie, but with aspargus and tomato soup in it, no green peas.


----------



## frocher (Nov 2, 2007)

.....


----------



## Raerae (Nov 2, 2007)

Healthy Choice Steamers...

Was some pasta chicken thing with some broccoli lol...  For 250 calories guess I shoulnd't expect much


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 2, 2007)

turkey sandwich


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked meat sandwich on a pita with a salad with mozzarella cheese and red peppers.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I had a sleeve of pringles and a squirt for lunch.  I am up for the support group.  Hi. I'm frocher and I am a crappy eater._

 
hahahaha i love it. i'm sooo in that group. this week alone, i have had broccoli slathered with garlic sauce for 5 meals. that's right, 5 lunches and dinners. i can't remember, because my head is swimming and work was the suck this week. i do recall having a garden veggie omelet somewhere in there, but it was mostly garlic broccoli, 40 cups of rice, and maybe some ginger salad. 

it's like my kryptonite.  i could be totally full, and i'll still want it if i see it.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 3, 2007)

Yesterday:
Homemade Lental soup 
Original sun chips
Carrots
My little pony fruit snack

My mom packs me a good lunch for school


----------



## kimmy (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Darn, now I'm craving spicy california rolls for lunch today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too!

i think i'm going to go with a burrito bowl with no meat from chipotle though. yum!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 3, 2007)

Weight Watchers baked ziti...
im still hungry. No surprise there ha


----------



## meiming (Nov 3, 2007)

today i had vegetarian indian buffet (really yummy place considering i don't always like indian food) and of course ate waaay too much!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2007)

A scrambled egg sandwich. And some coffee.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm having some potato chips and dip and a glass of water. Very healthy!


----------



## Willa (Nov 5, 2007)

Today I had some leftovers from yesterday (I usually eat them for lunch). It was oven grilled veggies and ''filet mignon'' with a pepper gravy sauce.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I had a sleeve of pringles and a squirt for lunch. I am up for the support group. Hi. I'm frocher and I am a crappy eater._

 
hi frocher, i'm purrtykitty, and i eat like a 4-year-old.


----------



## Janice (Nov 5, 2007)

turkey on wheat w/ doritos and a cherry zero coke.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_me too!

i think i'm going to go with a burrito bowl with no meat from chipotle though. yum!_

 
yummmmm. I love getting burrito bowls from chipotle. 


today Im having a Lean cuisine Panini  sandwich thing.


----------



## frocher (Nov 5, 2007)

Jelly Bellys.


----------



## meiming (Nov 5, 2007)

Jelly Bellys. Oh no Frocher...I hope you're eating a big dinner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Today I'm having a chicken marsala with a side of spaghetti and minestrone soup. I know it sounds like a lot but I'm splitting it with someone.

P.S. I really gotta stop reading this thread right before lunch. Makes me sooo hungry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brain tangent...OMG it would be so fun to have a get together for a big potluck dinner and play with makeup afterwards


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 5, 2007)

Today: Orange Chicken over fried rice.


----------



## Willa (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_
Brain tangent...OMG it would be so fun to have a get together for a big potluck dinner and play with makeup afterwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be heaven on earth!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 5, 2007)

I totally agree!!  When and where???


----------



## Willa (Nov 5, 2007)

Hahaha if I ever go back to US, we HAVE to do that 

It's my two pleasures in life, cooking and makeup


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes definitely!  I love the same things!  Seems like you are an awesome cook too, as your lunches have sounded amazing the last few days!!


----------

